# Janome turbo 1/2 size machine



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Anyone familiar with these and are they any good? I was looking at overstock.com and came across it and thought it might make a nice first machine for my dd for Christmas.(and I love the color! )

http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...fccid=BHAB7IHZRHJYCCKF3VXYRDV4VU&searchidx=58


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have one that is the same machine under a different type of name.

It's basic bit I used it when I office/shop watched my son-in-laws businesses about 8 years ago. I don't use it often but it had a decent stitch with it, uses the regular drop in Janome bobbins and regular spools of thread.

It sew rather slowly and I think it's either battery or electric with a charging cord like a cell phone or laptop.

It's about 5 pounds, no changing the feet.

But for $69 you're getting a very basic real sewing machine. 
Now I need to get mine out again and sew some with it.

I think she could do quilt blocks. some doll clothes, her clothes, but nothing very heavy.

And it sews slow - which probably would not bother a child, but I noticed after the big machines I use. 

And mine was not a pretty blue. (that's usually the housing they put the Hello Kitty stickers on an add more $$ to the price.) 
But check out Hancock's for a version that is red/white and ebay for one of the other colors. 
Google Janome Hello Kitty and see the blue one. The green is a bigger machine and it cost a bit more.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just saw the Fast Lane Fuchsia one also, same machine different color.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Angie!

I'm glad to hear that it sews slow. She's going on 11 and has a tendency to daydream or get to talking, so she really doesn't need a fast one to end up sewing up her finger.  It does say it has an a/c adapter. And it's lightweight enough so that she could carry it easily.

I might have to break down and go into JoAnn's or Hancock's and check some machines out. That could be trouble, I've been trying to stay away from them places!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Just thought I would add my .02. I was advised to never buy a "toy" type machine for a child, it would only end up frustrating them because of the poor quality. Instead, look for a used better quality machine, or buy a brand new one that is very basic. My machine has a speed control dial on it that I can put on slow for my granddaughter. It was perfect and she loved trying out the fancy stitches. 
I do have one warning, she told her other grandmother that I let her sew on my machine, but she didn't realize that I had used the slow speed control. She told me that her other grandma's machine went a lot faster than mine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, this is not a toy machine. It does real stitching and has 8 types of stitches, some are zigzag.

I would not have said what I did about it if it were a toy, I've had the a few of the toys to check out and they mostly do chain stitches. This is a lock stitch, uses regular bobbins and spools of thread.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I agree with Angie, I don't consider this a toy machine, not with the different stitches and it being a Janome.

I have 4 old machines that I really like and 1 newer basic one, but don't want to put her on one of them. The fastness of the machines and her daydreaming capabilities would not be a good mix right now.  That and they are too heavy to be dragging out on her whims.


----------

